# Please Help I.D. Both Of These Bicycles



## EDDIE PRYOR (Mar 13, 2016)

I have two TOC I think bicycles and need help with a make on both of them. any kind of info would be great, Thanks so much.


----------



## shoe3 (Mar 13, 2016)

The out line of badge is a master or peerless, or even serbia.


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks. You can see a faint shadow on the green bike. Any idea on the yellow bike. I thought I was just looking at a cresent with the same chainring.Thanks again.


----------



## pelletman (Mar 13, 2016)

I think the first one is Crescent and the second is one of the Mead brands, of which they had a bunch.  I could be wrong on both counts


----------



## pelletman (Mar 13, 2016)

See the badge on the Mead Neudorf on this thread

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/show-your-mead-cycle-co-bicycles.32908/#post-176824


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 14, 2016)

Here is my 1900 Crescent. It has a newer, 1915? seat


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 14, 2016)

I also think the first one is a Crescent.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2016)

pelletman took the words right out of my mouth....


----------



## EDDIE PRYOR (Mar 14, 2016)

bricycle said:


> pelletman took the words right out of my mouth....



Thanks to all of you four your help. If anyone has a head badge for either bike please let me know.


----------

